# some good oversights to pass along



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Just a few oversights that i had this weekend for finding coyotes. They were all in sunflowers that hadn't been harvested yet. I pulled two sets of them in from dried flowers. It took well over an hour of hard calling to pull them out. they are really spooky. I was up by Minot, ND if anyone cares. 
Just my 2 cents,
Deano


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

Sunflowers and corn fields are great places to find dogs. I went bowhunting saturday night and my stand is surrounded by 100 acres of flowers. I shot a doe at 6:45 pm got down talked to the land owner for half hour and then got in the pickup at 7:20. I decided to go home and wait for my dad and brother to get back from bowhunting. Probably around 8:30 not really sure what time it was when we got there.

When we found the deer one hind quater was gone and the other had been worked over preety good and they ate the milk bag. They drug it 5 or 6 feet. We loaded up the deer and were back in the pickup at 8:50. I took pictures of it and I made one of the best shots I think I have made on a deer double lung and nicked the heart.

This MEANS WAR!!!

YOTE22250


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

It is now personal Can you call in the yote that eat your deer and get drawed on your bow and hit his lungs? I called in 3 yotes last year for my bow hunting buddies we have yet to kill one but it sure is fun I have heard the stories of killing them with a bow out of a tree stand but on the ground it is a different story I would like to know if any has killed on with a crossbow 280


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Dude that really sucks, Are you going home next weekend? I'll help you get even. 

Deano


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

22250 Do think those coyotes know how much trouble there are in after eating your deer?


----------



## coyote22250 (Jan 20, 2005)

I dont think they do but they well when the first shot goes off. Right now I m having a hard time getting set up the way I want to, but Im gonna figure it out.

Im going out to the badlands this weekend, my dad and bro are going bowhunting out there. Im gonna tag along and shoot lions and yotes. I might take you up on your offer if you want to come with us sometime. We can get back at those yotes that ate my deer. I might try to get one with my bow this year, I already shot two does and a mulie buck. I had second season tags, and my regular bow liceance is done so i got nothing else to hunt but yotes.

I am going out tomarow for sure, rain or shine.

kill and maim :sniper: :run: :bop:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah i'll definitly come up. I'm sure i'll be hunting tomorrow too, that is if the weather cooperates. Good luck with the lions, none have come in so far, maybe you can be the first. 
Deano


----------

